# Elizabeth Taylor Pics



## angelsugar

*Elizabeth Taylor pics .... and look who is on her lap in the most recent picture?!!?? Did she finally realize a Maltese is better than all the husbands in the world???

And least we forget what a gorgeous woman she is.....more pics!!





























LOOK ALIKES!!! *


----------



## jude'n'jools

If that is a recent pic then she got that maltese last year from a breeder in England, UK.


----------



## MissMelanie

I do not think that is a recent photo. I saw her recently on a talk show and she now looks "old" finally. I mean OLDER, sorry

I met Elizabeth Taylor in 198... hmmm 1986 or 87 and even then she has a small dog with her. However for the life of me I can't recall if it was a Malt or not. I was NOT into small dogs during that time so for me it would have been like she had a slipper in her lap. HAHAHAHAHA. She was at an open air seafood market with her then husband John Warner. I turned around and there he was and she was sitting in a car with the door open. She was very kind.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## wagirl98665

The pic of her and her Malt was taken a few weeks ago when she did the Larry King show. Same outfit, must have been outside the studio. I'm glad she has such good taste in dogs.







I always pictured her with a Yorkie for some reason. She's still beautiful and I'm so glad she got rid of that blond hair she had for a couple of years, made her look much older.


----------



## MalteseJane

Elisabeth Taylor has had a maltese dog for a long time and not just recently.


----------



## Gemma

Her first Maltese was named Sugar and I think she had her for 14 years and she died just last year. now she has had another one called Daisy. 
I just looked it up







the only thing I know about her is that she had a lot of husbands.

In recent years, Taylor has reportedly become closely attached to her pet dog, saying that she goes nowhere without her little Maltese named Sugar. In an interview with American magazine "W", Taylor said she was happiest while with husbands Todd and Burton, but now has to be content with Sugar for company. She explains, 'I've never loved a dog like this in my life. It's amazing. Sometimes I think there's a person in there. There's something to say for this kind of love - it's unconditional.' In June 2005, Taylor's beloved dog Sugar died. However, several months later (in September) she purchased a descendant of Sugar which she named "Daisy".


----------



## wagirl98665

> Her first Maltese was named Sugar and I think she had her for 14 years and she died just last year. now she has had another one called Daisy.
> I just looked it up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the only thing I know about her is that she had a lot of husbands.
> 
> In recent years, Taylor has reportedly become closely attached to her pet dog, saying that she goes nowhere without her little Maltese named Sugar. In an interview with American magazine "W", Taylor said she was happiest while with husbands Todd and Burton, but now has to be content with Sugar for company. She explains, 'I've never loved a dog like this in my life. It's amazing. Sometimes I think there's a person in there. There's something to say for this kind of love - it's unconditional.' In June 2005, Taylor's beloved dog Sugar died. However, several months later (in September) she purchased a descendant of Sugar which she named "Daisy".[/B]




Good work Fay!


----------



## samsonsmom

Dame Elizabeth is one of a kind, and one of the true STARs left. So glad she has found peace and if it took a little Maltese to help her accomplish that, then she is just one of us, isn't she. Saw her on Larry King, too. Carry on, m'lady.

Samsonsmom


----------



## CandicePK

I really love her... I think her humanitarian efforts are to be commended.


----------

